# NW WI "Urban" Village Homestead .. ? :)



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

**Pink Flamingo not included**


House in small Northwestern Wisconsin Village. Town is a quiet one. This would be good as a starter home or a place for retired or semi retired single or couple. 1/4 block from highway, sidewalk in front, alley access in back. Open lot, perfect for filling with raised beds. Neighbors are quiet, nice and unlikely to change for some time. 

2 blocks or less from everything in town, shopping, banking, library, post office, theatre, restaurants, taverns, even the feed store, chiropractor...doctor's office is 1 mile away. The town has a wonderful park 1/4 mile away, a manmade lake w/picnic area 3 blocks away and LOTS of fishing, historic Ice Age Trails, moraines, canoeing, rafting, hiking, ATV trails, horse trails, snowshoeing, snowmobile trails all within 5 miles or less. (The dentist moved last year, he's 8 miles away now instead of three blocks..so brush!!) The ski hill is approx. 6 miles away in the Blue Hills.

There is also a lumber/building supply store about a mile down the road and in town there is a gun/ammo/lawn mower/chainsaw/etc. shop as well. AND if you need to lay in a tanning bed, you can do so at the grocery store that is a community owned co-op.

Originally built in 1887, top story added in 1905. 24x24 square feet (inside dimensions), very easy to heat, natural gas available but also has a chimney to heat with wood if desired. 1.5 bath, full bathroom comes with vintage cast iron tub and old style sink and medicine cabinet.

3 bedroom with a space for an optional 4th bedroom. Half bath is downstairs, full bath upstairs. Outside entrance walk down cellar, dirt floor, approx 12x12 space.

One car garage (and I do mean car, small car, a truck won't fit into it). New Roof 2011.

*This home is in rennovation*, it is to be sold AS IS - for the buyer to finish the home. Much of it has already been completed and the building materials, cabinets/fixtures and appliances that are in the home currently waiting to be installed come with it. Wiring and electric service has been updated. Windows have been replaced with vinyl in 2/3 of home.

A bit of know-how, elbow grease and a few thousand would have it put together in no time.

38K - Possible owner financing. 

Rhubarb patch and wild columbine and roses included.  

Email [email protected] for more details and pictures.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

*sold*


----------

